# Please help identify



## Metman69 (Jun 8, 2020)

Can anyone identify my new family member?


----------



## Metman69 (Jun 8, 2020)

I bought as a Motaguensis. I'm pretty sure it's a mix of something else


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

Definitely a hybrid, but what of? I can see Parachromis, since you mentioned it... and maybe carpintis or Dempsey?? You'll probably never know for sure, but it's definitely a hybrid.


----------



## Metman69 (Jun 8, 2020)

Thanks for your help. Appreciate it


----------

